# My 2007 175" Monster and the full story!



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

What if I told you that the biggest key to success for taking my biggest whitetail to date is a land feature in your hunting area and one you use daily? If you want to know more please take a few minutes to read my latest article. 

The Road Less Traveled
And feel free to leave comments and stories on bucks youve killed that relate to this story. 

Here is a teaser pic








Thanks 
Corey Snoke


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a heck of a buck, but I can't believe it "only" scored 175. I would guess closer to 200.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Great story very well written 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Some real nice bucks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Great write up of that story Corey. You made a LOT of great points! You can't kill em if they know you're there.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Small places and and really thick areas are the hardest to hunt IMO. Easy to talk yourself out it, hard to maintain focus & direction.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice meeting you today. Good luck this season!!!-Jeff


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great write up . . . I'm pretty sure I just went hunting with you. 

Oh, yeah and nice deer!!!


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

jpbasspro, medicsoke - Did you guys manage to draw a hunt yesterday? I got a January at Christmas Rocks but was hoping to hunt Shallenbarger. I live only a few minutes from each preserve and was hoping to take a doe or two from there rather than from my property.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Heck no! I wasn't drawn for any of em. Good luck!


----------

